# Propeller shaft lubrication



## whitehallmike (Oct 25, 2005)

I recently purchased an '02 Frontier 4x4. The manual says the prop shaft needs to be greased every 7500 miles. Where are the grease fittings? I know I'm old and can't see that well but I think I remember what grease fittings look like. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mechanicsbybraille (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm willing to bet that they were never installed. If memory serves me correctly, there are little plugs where the grease fittings are supposed to be. I guess the factory wanted to save a little coin. Yeah, makes you want to bang your head on the table...


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Why are you posting this in the off-road section?


----------



## whitehallmike (Oct 25, 2005)

88pathoffroad said:


> Why are you posting this in the off-road section?


Hi there,

I posted in the off-road section because my truck is an off-road version. Not a Nismo, but one with a skid plate, gearbox cover and the like. I also felt that guys who take their trucks off-road might be a bit more knowledgable about what's underneath their trucks than guys who just drive them to work. Sorry if I annoyed you.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Just saying...this section is for off-road topics only. Can't anyone read the title and the stickied post at the top of the forum?


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

88pathoffroad said:


> Just saying...this section is for off-road topics only. Can't anyone read the title and the stickied post at the top of the forum?


Yes I can read the title and it says "4X4 and off road topics" The functional word here is and. To most who have experience in using the english language for communication this means if you have a 4X4 and have a question concerning your 4X4 then this would be the place to post. My sugestion would be to change the title to OFF ROAD TOPICS ONLY but then if that happened you would have little to do so maybe you want to leave it like it is.


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

whitehallmike said:


> I recently purchased an '02 Frontier 4x4. The manual says the prop shaft needs to be greased every 7500 miles. Where are the grease fittings? I know I'm old and can't see that well but I think I remember what grease fittings look like. Thanks for your help.


On my sons 1990 4X4 there were not any grease fittings but there were 8 mm plugs in various spots in the suspension and U joints for the propeller shafts. Pull one out and go to the local auto parts store and match up the size then install and grease away


----------



## whitehallmike (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep, that's what I did, I just bought some Zerk fittings and did just that. Sc ary part is that I didn't get any old grease squeezed out, so I guess they were dry. Not now though. Thanks for the post.


----------

